# Singles and Our Antique Bottle Website



## Rockhounder55 (Sep 28, 2010)

Have any of you single guys or gals ever met someone on this site that went on to bigger and better things? The reason I'm asking is, I've met the most wonderful young woman on here. We haven't actually met yet, as she's quite a distance away. Right now we're e-mailing about 100 times a day, and talking on the phone several times a week. We're making plans to hopefully meet in November. If that should come about, I'm going to be a nervous wreck hoping I impress her and not look like a total geek. I found out today that she actually likes geeks, so that might be a plus in my favor. Wish me luck.  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 28, 2010)

RedGinger and I met on here and ended up getting married....[] does that count as bigger and better? Best of luck Mike![]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Sep 28, 2010)

It's funny you would respond, Joe. You and Laur, and one other couple on here that I won't name, I'm particularly envious of. You seem so happy, and do everything together, including digging for bottles.  ~Mike


----------



## woodswalker (Sep 28, 2010)

Sometimes if your looking for something you'll never find it and then out of no where you fall right into it....I never would have thought that a hobby of mine would be digging privies and searching for bottles or anything that has a mystery about it and can drive your imagination wild! I've always been the outdoors lovin girl...grown up in the country and running wild in the woods...now here I am older and still maybe not running but still walking those same woods and others in search of anything that brings that question to my mind...what is it and what was it for or how old it is??? 
   And now in my many searches I found the Antique bottle forum and have also met well not met yet, Rockhounder55. We have a great deal in common and I think I haven't ever wrote so many emails or talked on the phone so much to some one that I can actually carry on a conversation with...
    I am excited at the opportunity to meet Mike in November  I can't wait to explore the desert and look for fossils and see the mountains and canyons and of course get to know this person that is so far away but seems so close....
    Mandy


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 28, 2010)

WOW! What wonderful news!!  [] 

 I wish you both a wonderful, rewarding relationship/friendship, whatever form it might take...

 I met my wife online in 2001, before this place even existed, so I "been there" [] ..Nevada and Michigan might seem a ways apart, but I am from New Jersey, and the lovely bride I chose? well she was in Romania. 5 months from first email interaction until our meeting in person. We were already in love when we met, and we still celebrate our wedding anniversary..._ monthly!_..

 So, you never know when Cupid is gonna jump out from around the corner and nail ya... []  have a great time with it, "Mike & Mandy"!! (rings nicely!)


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy crap!!! I didn't know Mandy was going to respond to my thread. It wasn't her I was referring to. JUST KIDDING!!!  Now the cat's out of the bag. lol!! [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 28, 2010)

[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 28, 2010)

You're in for it now buddy! LOL!


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2010)

> It wasn't her I was referring to


 
 []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Rockhounder55
> 
> Holy crap!!! I didn't know Mandy was going to respond to my thread. It wasn't her I was referring to. JUST KIDDING!!! Now the cat's out of the bag. lol!! [8|] ~Mike


 

 OMG,...Great humor![] Best of the best to you two!,...I wondered why we hadn't seen Amanda around here too much lately?!....Too busy courting!...Glad to hear this. Again best wishes.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it's wonderful... : ) ( : I wish you both the very best. I'm just sitting here smiling thinking about new love and how good the feeling feels. Bottle that one up now and put it on a shelf for a lifetime. Keep us posted... star


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks all. You're the greatest. And I wish I could bottle that up Star.  ~Mike


----------



## Wangan (Sep 29, 2010)

Great news! Im happy for both of you! Love and laughter are the most important things in life.Without those it would just be about existing and not living life in a positive frame of mind.Congratulations!   -Tim


----------



## Oldtimer (Sep 29, 2010)

More power to you. Common interests are always a great foundation.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 13, 2010)

There's no turning back now. Well, there could be, but it would be expensive, in more ways than one. I bought Mandy's plane tickets today. She found a super deal on non-stop round trip tickets. I couldn't pass it up. Now I just hope I remember to pick her up at the airport that day.  []  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 13, 2010)

I just hope she doesn't see what you just wrote..[:-]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 13, 2010)

Geez,...[] Write the date on your hand with a sharpie or something...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2010)

I would be sitting in a limosine waiting for her with a tall glass of wine chilled just right the lights dimmed and this playing in the background
 the greatest love song ever written.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa2tpRhvaxI&feature=related You have got to have make her feel like she is the greatest thing ever for you.  Then play this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa2tpRhvaxI&feature=related this will relax both of you.
 Hopefully you have a long ride back to your next destination pay the limo driver to get lost on purpose.Finish up with this one and your sliding into homeplate taking the catcher out!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57tK6aQS_H0&feature=related Seriously good luck she seems like a great girl and good luck to both of you keep us posted.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2010)

You'll need a pair-0-these:


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 13, 2010)

Ive got one of those in purple Surface


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2010)

Who'ya callin Poiple?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2010)

John Lennons favorite song look it up if you dont beleive me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uk2td7aBkE&feature=related

 This is a great song rock you will really like it. I Love the 50s and I was born in 60


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> You'll need a pair-0-these:


 
 What the heck is that??  [:-]  ~Mike


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2010)

Its a cologne bottle Rock I really do have one in light purple,late 1800s.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> I would be sitting in a limosine waiting for her with a tall glass of wine chilled just right the lights dimmed and this playing in the background
> the greatest love song ever written.Â Â  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa2tpRhvaxI&feature=relatedÂ YouÂ have got to have make her feel like she is the greatest thing ever for you.Â  Then play this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa2tpRhvaxI&feature=relatedÂ this will relax both of you.
> Hopefully you have a long ride back to your next destination pay the limo driver to get lost on purpose.Finish up with this one and your sliding into homeplate taking the catcher out!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57tK6aQS_H0&feature=relatedÂ Seriously good luck she seems like a great girl and good luck to both of you keep us posted.


 
 Thanks for the suggestions, Steve, but I don't want the limo driver to have to stop at a motel on the way home. After all, it's a 2-1/2 hour drive.  []  ~Mike


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 14, 2010)

> What the heck is that??   ~Mike


 
 Found that little darlin, right here. National Milk Glass Collectors Society, hmm does anyone hereabouts belong to this outfit? If, so tell us a bit, will'ya...


----------



## woodswalker (Oct 14, 2010)

I like purple!!! I want to see a pic of yours to Steve!!! 
    And Yes you better remember to pick me up from the airport....or make sure I know the number to the nearest taxi lol  
 I'm very excited 40 more days to go!!! I can't wait to meet Mike and he doesn't need t worry about picking me up in a limo [] ....I'm a pickup truck kinda girl lol...but the bottle of wine sounds great....And hey it would be the first bottle we found together!!!

 40 More days....count down has begun!!!

 Mandy []


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 14, 2010)

My wife an I met the only way to meet people in Green Bay, at a bar!  Who says you cant find good people there? []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 15, 2010)

> My wife an I met the only way to meet people in Green Bay, at a bar! Who says you cant find good people there?


 Wow. You're the first person I (kinda) know that met at a bar and got married. I would prefer to meet someone at Lambeau field in Green Bay. That way, you already know she's a Packer fan and she will be watching on Sunday too.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> My wife an I met the only way to meet people in Green Bay, at a bar!Â  Who says you cant find good people there?Â []


 

 Yeah, and there's bottles there too.  ~Mike


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> So, you never know when Cupid is gonna jump out from around the corner and nail ya... [] have a great time with it, "Mike & Mandy"!! (rings nicely!)


 
 I hope he doesnt nail the two Jap guys walking together with his arrow from his quid,It would bring new meaning to Mr. Miagis (actor Pat Morita) favorite saying from the movie (The karate Kid)  ...................WAX ON.................WAX OFF     WAX ON............WAX OFF 
 WAX ON.................. WAX OFF                                  WAX OFF......................... WAX ON[]      Ill post the bottle tommorrow night Amanda and Rock Going to bed now.I have to be up at 5:30 AM....Thats not to long from now.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 15, 2010)

I noticed that also, Steve, that Charlie's pic looked to be of two guys, but I didn't want to say anything.  [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 15, 2010)

> And Yes you better remember to pick me up from the airport....or make sure I know the number to the nearest taxi lol


 
 Sorry Mandy, I won't be able to make it that day. I'll find out what the Greyhound bus schedule is. The worst that can happen is you'll have to spend the night at the airport, and I'll pick you up the next day............or the day after. It won't be that bad. Oh, I know. Maybe you can hitch a ride on the UPS plane. Oh wait! They don't come out of Reno anymore. We'll work something out. How many days do you have off?   ~Mike


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Wow. You're the first person I (kinda) know that met at a bar and got married. I would prefer to meet someone at Lambeau field in Green Bay. That way, you already know she's a Packer fan and she will be watching on Sunday too.


 
 Actually, she's the fan, I am not.  But, the only time we would watch a game is at a bar.  Our biggest commonality is we are both bikers.  So lots of riding the hog to bars and places all over.

 Rockhounder:

 All the bottles I found there, I left empty.  Nothing but paper label slicks. []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I haven't heard from Mandy tonight. I hope she knows that I was just kidding. Mandy?..... Helloooo??? Oh! Oh! []   ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Oct 17, 2010)

Steve,
 You are so romantic....Your lucky wife. []

 Mike and Mandy how adorable, part 1 to be continued... counting the days...I love it!

 Enjoy your time together. Can't wait to hear part 2....

 Whatever will be will be ~  <3 star ~


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 22, 2010)

Mandy hasn't been posting the countdown. []  It's now down to 32 days. []  ~Mike


----------



## woodswalker (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry Mike your always one step ahead of me!!! I'm to busy sleeping[&o] but the weekend is finally here...almost anyway maybe I'll stay awake for part of it[]
   Mandy~


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mandy must be sleeping again. [8|] It's 28 days now, or 4 weeks from today. I hope you all aren't getting sick of this. [:'(] I know I can't wait. []  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 26, 2010)

.. you must be bouncing off the walls, both of you!! I know how this is.. I did the countdown.. and it is as intense as life gets.. when day zero arrives, just please try and make the best of every moment, look at the positive side of every nuance.. in other words, DON'T MESS THIS UP!! 
 []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Charlie. I am bouncing off the walls, but there's not going to be any messing up. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity, and I'm not going to blow it.  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 27, 2010)

I think that is really sweet, Mike.  Just relax and have a fun time together, guys.  Are you going to go digging??


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Laur. Yes I'm actually trying to get a privy dig set up for one of the days.  ~Mike


----------



## suzanne (Oct 28, 2010)

I am happily single but the other day I found myself in the kitchen with Sara washing dishes piled up to the sky and the house looked like a tornado hit it doing the "woe is me, how can I do this and still have time to go out and fix all those broken down cars and tractors"  lament -
 I said to Sara, how can I get all this done,  if there was a guy around I would have help, maybe I should get married . . . Sara goes that is a bad reason to get married.  You should love them.  Guys don't like to wash dishes.  What a logical kid.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey!----we all don't   Resemble that  remark[][:-]


----------



## suzanne (Oct 28, 2010)

I know.  In Sara's world there are men's jobs and women's jobs and the two shall not intersect.  I taught her in words that this is the way the world must work for families to work and for the preservation of a viable society.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 28, 2010)

After all, it's what got us from the point where our ancestors were busting sod to the place we are today.  I imagine it would have been very much a team effort where survival meant that  
 the individuals contributed in those ways that they were best suited.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2010)

Suze, if you fix my car, I'll do your dishes.. []


----------



## suzanne (Oct 28, 2010)

You know what I mean!  I want to be the one in the warm and cozy house washing dishes.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, I know what you mean.. I bet you and Lobey would make an ideal couple..[]


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Oct 28, 2010)

It's wonderful to see a couple actually get together! My great wife and I have been married for almost 42 years and we are loving it! If we ever had a chance at NOT having marriage work, it would have been many yeats ago when I was in the Intelligence Service and was called out of town quite a bit (and we have never cheated on each other). Let me say this; we have stood by each other, thick and thin, and believe that love is the greatest source of "feeling full and being cared about" that you will ever find. 

 Good luck and God bless!

 Mike and Bunny


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 28, 2010)

AMEN


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: CWBookAuthor
> 
> It's wonderful to see a couple actually get together! My great wife and I have been married for almost 42 years and we are loving it! If we ever had a chance at NOT having marriage work, it would have been many yeats ago when I was in the Intelligence Service and was called out of town quite a bit (and we have never cheated on each other). Let me say this; we have stood by each other, thick and thin, and believe that love is the greatest source of "feeling full and being cared about" that you will ever find.
> 
> ...


 
 Great post, Mike and Bunny.  I agree.  You have to be able to lean on each other, love unconditionally and feel that your partner is there to comfort you and fix whatever comes up.  You can't fix everything, but you should do your damndest for your partner.  Keeping that spark alive is most important as well, as is a lot of kindness.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 28, 2010)

Congrats Mike and Bunny. Wow! 42 years! Hmmm......., I wonder if I told Mandy she was going to have to do the dishes while she's out here. And fix my broken down cars and tractors. Oh wait! I don't have any tractors. []  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 28, 2010)

I remember Amanda saying she got a dishwasher, I think.  Lucky lady!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, I think you're right Laur. Maybe she'll bring her dishwasher with her when she comes out. []  ~Mike


----------



## suzanne (Oct 29, 2010)

I have 2 of them, they are twins.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 29, 2010)

I hope all goes well.I knew Mandy was a good girl when she built her own probe and said she operated a forklift.My kind of girl,not affraid to get her hands dirty.Seems like you found a good one Mike.Good luck to both of you..Tom[]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 29, 2010)

Good Morning!
 Hope you have had a cup of joe.
 How many more days now you two LOVE BIRDS? [] [] 
 Maybe we should have a swap section post.
 OUR own mini craigslist here but helping each other.
 Giving stuff away for free, swapping help needed, locals 
 could just come and get it or do help and say hi. 
 Who knows what nice friendships could develop. []
 Just a thought....


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 29, 2010)

She is a good one, Tom, and a real sweetheart. I can't wait to meet her. And Star, I just checked the calendar. We're down to 25 days........ []  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Oct 29, 2010)

Waiting for the time to be together seems too long [] ~  <3 Time together flies by too fast ~ [] <3


----------



## glass man (Oct 31, 2010)

ALL THE BEST TO YOU TOO! MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU BOTH WITH MANY HAPPY YEARS LIKE NINA GIRL AND ME HAVE HAD...20 SO FAR..JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 21, 2010)

Just think if it don't work out,you should have a deep privy hole opened up somewhere right??? [8D][8D][8D][8D]
  They call me Mr positive ,been married 24 years [8|]


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 1, 2010)

guessin this never worked out ???


----------



## Dugout (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been wondering too.


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 1, 2010)

I see that Amanda hasn't posted since 10/22, but Mike was on here today.  What's the scoop???  Did the visit happen, what happened?


----------



## woodswalker (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok here goes the post everyones been waiting for......
   The trip never happened...a few bad decisions were made on my part, those I would like to keep private....but also all in all I couldn't get the time off for work and if I would have gone anyway I would have lost 4 days of pay including my holiday pay. Also the weather has been pretty nasty cold and snowy....I still have the tickets and vacation time coming in May so the trip is postponed until then.
   As for everything else I have recently moved into a new house and have been busy with work and trying to get past the mistakes I have made...and paying my bills. Life is not easy when you get sidetracked and made a fool of by someone you thought was something special and turned out to be nothing but a mistake. We all make mistakes and I'm just glad I saw how bad the one I had made was before it got any worse....luckily Mike is a good person and still a dear and special person to me...for those of you who are my friends on Facebook I'm sure you know quite a bit more of the story....
   In the end things will work out as they should and what is meant to be will be...I'm just glad I made it safely back to the safe side of things and still have my friends...
  If anyone has any questions please feel free to PM me and I will gladly answer any questions you may have.....

 Mandy


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 3, 2010)

Glad your doing well.  It's a hectic time of year, and being up nort (that's Yooper speak) makes travel very difficult during the winter months.  A warm fire, some hot coco (with peppermint schnapps of course) makes it a bit more tolerable.


----------



## ktbi (Dec 3, 2010)

Mandy - we are all wishing absolutely the best for both you and Mike, no matter which route(s) either of you take. Very happy to hear you made a few good decisions and the situation is looking better for you...Ron


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 3, 2010)

Mandy, I didn't know you were going to post that. Thank you. But I forgot to tell you about the tickets. I gave those to Kim Kardashian. She's coming out to visit for Christmas. Sorry. []  ~Mike


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear things feel through. I was kind of hoping that you guys might hit it off and we'd all be part of it (vicariously). I hope everything works out okay.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 3, 2010)

Mike, Mandy said, "May," not Christmas you Silly Dilly...[] !!!!!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 3, 2010)

I know Star. Mandy said May, but Kim couldn't wait that long. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh Mike, Star magazine reports that _Kim Kardashian_ is _pregnant_.  How do you feel about this matter? I can show you where I found it if you don't believe me....[]
 [8|] They say she has a baby bump right now.
 Lions and Tigers and Bears. Oh My!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh oh.............I wonder if.......no way....but what if......oh sure Star. Just spoil a good fantasy, why don't you. Now I have to come up with someone else that I gave the tickets to. []  ~Mike


----------



## towhead (Dec 6, 2010)

how about Lady Gaga or whatever her name is!  [] -Julie


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 6, 2010)

Now there's a thought. Thanks Julie. Oh wait! Do we know for sure that she's not pregnant? [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## suzanne (Dec 10, 2010)

You don't owe anyone an explanation.  It's no ones business.  I am sorry it didn't work out but there's a lot more fish in the sea.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: suzanne
> 
> You don't owe anyone an explanation.  It's no ones business.  I am sorry it didn't work out but there's a lot more fish in the sea.


 
 Well said, Suzanne.  I hope you are both well and happy.  That's what counts.  All you can do is try and see where it goes.  Sometimes, these things aren't meant to be.  Better to wait, than make a mistake you'll regret and get too involved to be able to move on.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,  You talk about your lives and marriages, so I decided to put in a review of our lives together.  I was drafted by the Presidents Greetings into the U.S.Army, and mad about the whole deal because I had it made in the work world.  After basic training I was sent to Ft Belvior and assigned to the Army Engineering School.  On a motor cycle blind date with our bike gang, we went to pick up my friends girl and an apartment mate for my blind date.  The girl decided not to go and sent another room mate to be my date.

 When she got to the motorcycle she got on and wrapped her arms and fingers lock around my belly.  I leaned back and said "There are two handles on the back of that seat!"  She placed her hands where they belonged - and away we rode.   We went to a new freeway bridge where we partied often and had beer and hot dogs.  Well my date didn't drink beer and didn't eat hot dogs, so she didn't enjoy the party.  Later we took her and the other girl back to their apartment.

 The next morning I got to thinking about this girl.  She didn't go back into her apartment after my rather rude remark.  She also had a little nose - and my previous girl friends was so big we had to turn our heads sideways to kiss.  So I went back the next night to the apartment location - but I didn't know which house it was - so I went door to door and the girls sent her out because they saw me.  Mind you as a biker, I had black pants, jacket, hat and black boots.  So she was Leary of Me.

 Anyway six weeks later we were married, in a military wedding at the Army base.  Next September 1st we will be celebrating 60 years of marriage.  It was a very wonderful married life.  It was also so good my 13yr. younger brother married my wife's 13yr. younger sister.  Both families had two daughters with a lot of similarity in character.  Now that is a story to top.  Clarence & Agnes Matthews    Harry & Jeannie Matthews.


----------



## towhead (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful Red!!!!!  -Julie


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, Red! What a great story!! I really enjoyed that .. it's kinda fun to imagine Red Matthews the 1950's biker dude partying under a bridge.. wish I coulda been there.. [8D]


----------



## Stardust (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Red. What a Great Love Story! []  Sure made me smile. Congrats!


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow Red, that is a nice story. I just got married to a man I have been dating for 13 years. We were on and off sooo many times I lost count. He even got married during one of the off times. He and I both love bottles and I think that is one of the things that keeps us together; the joy of the find. He is a "jar guy", mostly, but has many other likes. Our story is a one of many Blessings, and I am Blessed to share my life with him.You know him as Ajohn.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey, I have had some correspondence with ajohn, and he even sent some bottles to me for evaluation.  I sent them back, but didn't want to because they were very interesting.  He is a good person to know.  RED Matthews


----------



## mtgirl (Apr 21, 2011)

I think I know which ones you are referring to, was it the Roman and Greek ones or the three small bath bottles. I remember him saying he had sent them to be looked at, as we were unpacking them. He will call me over and ask what can I tell him about the bottles. So I will pick them up and touch them, feeling for chips, look at the seams, if any, check the bottom, check the lip, and then tell him what I think. He has taught me a lot when it comes to bottles, as well as other things.I like this game we play, it is fun.


----------

